# What are you thoughts? on his conformation? boer x nubian very nice dapple



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

What would you comment on him? 

How's is confirmation? 

I got him a month ago. He's very healthy and always active. 
He's been copper bolused and dewormed. And it's so easy 
I don't need to even keep his mouth shut or hold him when I bolus 
All I do is push it in back and press then it's done. He even sometimes opens his mouth lol. He's so friendly that's why I love him


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I hope it's not flipped


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Wifi is so bad here to hard to upload pics I will try again later


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

That's how he greets me before I enter his home lol


Here are more pics


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He sure is pretty!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Are you using him as part of your dairy herd or meat herd?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Probably both. I like dapples but I cannot afford it. 
But I will cross him on some of my does and if the kids come out dappled I hope its a doe then I will cross her with my bigger bucks


----------

